# Who knew God lives in KY



## bullethead (Feb 21, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/im-god-license-plate-kentucky-ben-hart-204503604.html


> I can prove I’m God. You can’t prove I’m not. Now, how can I prove I’m God? Well, there are six definitions for God in the American Heritage Dictionary, and number five is a very handsome man, and my wife says I’m a very handsome man, and nobody argues with my wife.”


He sounds like a believer with the "You can't prove I'm not" defense.


----------



## ky55 (Feb 21, 2020)

bullethead said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/im-god-license-plate-kentucky-ben-hart-204503604.html
> 
> He sounds like a believer with the "You can't prove I'm not" defense.



Yeah I heard he moved to Ky to supervise the Ark Project and he liked it so well he stayed.


----------



## Spotlite (Feb 21, 2020)

bullethead said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/im-god-license-plate-kentucky-ben-hart-204503604.html
> 
> He sounds like a believer with the "You can't prove I'm not" defense.


Actually, he sounds like most Atheist - “I’m going to keep dabbling in something that I don’t believe exist”


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 22, 2020)

Spotlite said:


> Actually, he sounds like most Atheist - “I’m going to keep dabbling in something that I don’t believe exist”


I don't really see it that way. He probably was just challenging one of those Church state things. I see this as more of a political move than a religious one.


----------



## bullethead (Feb 22, 2020)

Spotlite said:


> Actually, he sounds like most Atheist - “I’m going to keep dabbling in something that I don’t believe exist”


No, Atheists seem to have logic and reason behind the points they make.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 22, 2020)

Spotlite said:


> Actually, he sounds like most Atheist - “I’m going to keep dabbling in something that I don’t believe exist”


I don't believe G(gods) exist but I willingly continue to dabble in it to have my disbelief challenged, debated etc.
The other option is.... "You're an idiot for believing and I don't even want to discuss this nonsense".


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 22, 2020)

WaltL1 said:


> I don't believe G(gods) exist but I willingly continue to dabble in it to have my disbelief challenged, debated etc.
> The other option is.... "You're an idiot for believing and I don't even want to discuss this nonsense".


I just figure it's all in good fun like when the Georgia and Georgia Tech fans do it or the Republicans and Democrats. Part tribal, part discussion to see why the other side thinks the way they do, and part fun!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 22, 2020)

Atheist, Agnostics, Apologetic; wouldn't it be a boring forum labeled as such if not all three participated?   
I'd hate to take part in a Political forum with just Republicans or just Conservative, Christian, White, Heterosexual, males.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 22, 2020)

Artfuldodger said:


> Atheist, Agnostics, Apologetic; wouldn't it be a boring forum labeled as such if not all three participated?
> I'd hate to take part in a Political forum with just Republicans or just Conservative, Christian, White, Heterosexual, males.


Boring?  I’m not so sure it would be.  Mostly because I’ve found what a lot of people who say they’re atheists really are is anti-religion.  I’ve got friends who are atheists.  I have no desire to interact with the anti-religion folks.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 22, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Boring?  I’m not so sure it would be.  Mostly because I’ve found what a lot of people who say they’re atheists really are is anti-religion.  I’ve got friends who are atheists.  I have no desire to interact with the anti-religion folks.


And some religious folks are also anti-Atheist. I mean I guess you have to be by nature of what one's religion has them to do. Still though it seems like some go way too for concerning anti-atheism.

I do see your point though, just suggesting it works both ways.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 22, 2020)

Can someone be a Christian and be anti-Athiest, Anti-other religions and at the same time be for the freedoms of those very individuals they are against?

Jesus said you are either with me or against me.

Take the Boy Scouts or Freemasonry for example, they only require a belief in a god, God or any god. So in a way they are at least tolerant and for the freedoms of people who believe in a supreme being, but not necessarily the same supreme being they believe in. Yet they don't tolerate Atheist in their organizations. Which I do support them by the way to have the freedom to do that.

Again though can a Christian tolerate, associate, and give freedom to someone who is maybe an Atheist or Hindu but maybe not so much a Anti-Christian Atheist or Muslim?


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 22, 2020)

Artfuldodger said:


> Atheist, Agnostics, Apologetic; wouldn't it be a boring forum labeled as such if not all three participated?
> I'd hate to take part in a Political forum with just Republicans or just Conservative, Christian, White, Heterosexual, males.


Yep. I personally would have 0 interest in this forum if Christians/believers didn't participate. I'm not here for an A/A love fest where all we do is cheerlead for each other. I want to hear from folks who believe differently and why.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 22, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> Boring?  I’m not so sure it would be.  Mostly because I’ve found what a lot of people who say they’re atheists really are is anti-religion.  I’ve got friends who are atheists.  I have no desire to interact with the anti-religion folks.


I'm curious what you mean by "anti - religion folks".
I'm pretty much anti- organized religion which, in my mind, is different from anti-religion or anti-God.


----------



## Spotlite (Feb 22, 2020)

bullethead said:


> No, Atheists seem to have logic and reason behind the points they make.


Everyone has logic. They go with the most logical for them. A man running on another mans logic is just .........illogical.


----------



## bullethead (Feb 22, 2020)

Spotlite said:


> Everyone has logic. They go with the most logical for them. A man running on another mans logic is just .........illogical.


You are right, I should have said Sound Logic.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 22, 2020)

WaltL1 said:


> I'm curious what you mean by "anti - religion folks".
> I'm pretty much anti- organized religion which, in my mind, is different from anti-religion or anti-God.


We aren’t talking about the same thing most likely.  Although I am always puzzled by the term “organized religion “. I know what the definition of it is but it’s used in odd ways as if there is a religious alternative which I suppose would have to be disorganized religion or unorganized religion.  That brings some mental images to mind that are hilarious.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 22, 2020)

Artfuldodger said:


> And some religious folks are also anti-Atheist. I mean I guess you have to be by nature of what one's religion has them to do. Still though it seems like some go way too for concerning anti-atheism.
> 
> I do see your point though, just suggesting it works both ways.


Christianity really isn’t a “religion”.  That calls to mind legalism and appeasement.  Neither of which are part of the deal.  Jesus makes them both irrelevant and pointless.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 22, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> We aren’t talking about the same thing most likely.  Although I am always puzzled by the term “organized religion “. I know what the definition of it is but it’s used in odd ways as if there is a religious alternative which I suppose would have to be disorganized religion or unorganized religion.  That brings some mental images to mind that are hilarious.?


Yep that's why I asked what it meant to you. I'm not even 100% sure what it means to me but.....
I view "religion" as a "thing". Like "science" is a "thing". Its a subject.
I view "organized religion" as man made. man involved. man's ideas of what of God is or should be and therefore man's set of "rules" that must be followed or you dont believe correctly. We're right, they're wrong.
Baptist = organized religion.
Catholic = organized religion.
Primitve Baptist = organized religion.
Christianity = organized religion
Islam = organized religion.
etc. etc.
I dont have a problem with "religion". Its just a set of beliefs that doesnt do or decide anything on its own.
Crappy explenation I know 

By the way, I liked your post in the Neil Young thread in the PF forum.
Folks can like or dislike his music - thats their business.
But it was nice to see some facts thrown in.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 22, 2020)

WaltL1 said:


> Yep that's why I asked what it meant to you. I'm not even 100% sure what it means to me but.....
> I view "religion" as a "thing". Like "science" is a "thing". Its a subject.
> I view "organized religion" as man made. man involved. man's ideas of what of God is or should be and therefore man's set of "rules" that must be followed or you dont believe correctly. We're right, they're wrong.
> Baptist = organized religion.
> ...


I just don’t need my favorite musicians to agree with me.  That’s mostly because I don’t care what they think about political issues which is because I don’t believe most of them know what they’re talking about or have thought about it very much.  Celebrities aren’t particularly smart people in most cases.  They do one thing really well and that one thing happens to be something that makes them high profile.  Big deal.  I loved Ricky Gervais calling them out (yes I realize he’s an atheist).  But really I don’t need anybody to agree with me.  It’s not a big deal.  There is one particular guy on this forum with a really high post count who has made a big showing of not posting anymore here recently.  The reason?  Too many people openly disagreeing with him.  Yawn.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 22, 2020)

South GA Dawg said:


> I just don’t need my favorite musicians to agree with me.  That’s mostly because I don’t care what they think about political issues which is because I don’t believe most of them know what they’re talking about or have thought about it very much.  Celebrities aren’t particularly smart people in most cases.  They do one thing really well and that one thing happens to be something that makes them high profile.  Big deal.  I loved Ricky Gervais calling them out (yes I realize he’s an atheist).  But really I don’t need anybody to agree with me.  It’s not a big deal.  There is one particular guy on this forum with a really high post count who has made a big showing of not posting anymore here recently.  The reason?  Too many people openly disagreeing with him.  Yawn.


I agree with all that.
I will add a comment though -
These celebrities get the false impression they are important because the public hangs onto every thing they say/wear/do. Think the Kardashians etc. In the news every day. For what? For nothing thats what. But they wouldnt be in the news if people didnt want to hear/read it.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 23, 2020)

bullethead said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/im-god-license-plate-kentucky-ben-hart-204503604.html
> 
> 
> > I can prove I’m God. You can’t prove I’m not. Now, how can I prove I’m God? Well, there are six definitions for God in the American Heritage Dictionary, and number five is a very handsome man,
> ...


----------



## bullethead (Feb 23, 2020)

Are you arguing with his wife?


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 23, 2020)

bullethead said:


> Are you arguing with his wife?


Isnt that what wives are for?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2020)

I do know that the three Wiremen were firemen in Kentucky, because they came from afar.


----------

